# Wanted: Price to charge for renting my commercial Kitchen?



## bzvcafe (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello, I am new here and I just opened my Vintage shop with
a wireless internet cafe! I have several people interested in
renting my kitchen for their catering business, but I do not
know what to charge. Can anyone tell me what the going rate
is? Right now I don't have a lot of equipment, but I do have
a small convection oven, a 6 burner wolf range, and a nice
dishwasher. I plan on adding a regular sized convection oven,
and possibly more depending on what I would need to have
to get a decent rent out of it. 

Thank you so much!

Robyn


----------



## scifimom (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I have gotten so much information from here - good place to start.

I'm opening a commercial kitchen to rent to caterers etc. I'm not producing product myself so my kitchen is a bit bigger than yours and has more equipment including a 20 qt. mixer, whisks, bowls, etc. The going rate is between $25 - $30/hr. Make sure your renters have liability insurance and a sanitation certificate.

Good luck!


----------



## bzvcafe (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for replying. Is the Sanitation certificate
something in California? We have a Food Handlers Program here,
and everyone working in the kitchen has to have a card posted.
One of the Bakers interested in renting my kitchen has a 20 & a 60 
quart mixer, and is going to install a single or double convection
oven. So I will have the use of her equipment when they are
not using it. The second baker interested in renting my kitchen
is starting from scratch so that will be interesting to watch them grow.
One baker seemed to think $10 an hour was to much to charge, so I
don't know if the rate is much less here in Oregon, or what. 
Also I was worried about my power bills taking most of the rent...


----------



## scifimom (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't checked back in a while. The sanitation certificate I'm talking about is from ServSafe. I believe they are national. I don't know about a food handler program - sounds local. You might want to compare what ServSafe requires vs. the food handler program. Basically you don't want people in your kitchen who don't understand sanitation requirements in your space. 

Don't let the baker set your rate. You could be setting yourself up for making no money, or worse, losing money. If the baker won't pay your rate then they need to find somewhere else.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

$10.00 an hour? How long a lease. Are you insured? I suggest both of you check on this sight for BDL he is a California Attorney who could possibly answer all your questions an he knows a lot about food.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Refrigeration included?
hourly implies that you're renting to more than one baker/caterer......

Gotta go to work, will talk more later....equipment liability, etc.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If you are renting the kitchen to more than one person:

1) who's listed with the health inspector

2) if equipment owned by a renter is used and broken by another what's the protocal.

3) will everyone have assigned fridge space?

4) is the space sharable at the same time or will it need to be reserved 

will you be paying for: 
1) pest service
2) fire suppressent annual check
3) dishwashing supplies/check up
4) repairing equipment.....even if a renter broke it
5) cleaning supplies

I'm sure there's more, just not thinking clearly this afternoon.....caffine needed.


----------



## chfrob (May 30, 2013)

Hello fellow colleagues,

I am in process of negotiating the sublease of my commercial kitchen in Oakland ca. I am trying to figure out what is fair in terms of negotiating the terms. Right now it is a financial mess. What accounts should I place terms on and what accounts should I steer clear from? The demand for commercial kitchen space in Oakland is really high, as is the monthly rent, however our monthly rent is extremely low compared to the immediate area. I figured all things in consideration the rent could go for 6k/month. It is pretty much turnkey. They would have to bring all of our accounts to good standing and free me and my partners name from the liabilities of the space.  thoughts on this and or any advise?


----------

